# Windows Media Player Stream in iTunes???



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Hi there All. 

My other half likes to listen to radio from back home, but his favourite station only websacsts using Windows Media Player. 

Is there a way to get this stream to play on our Mac in iTunes so we could send it to our stereo, via Airport Express with Airtunes? 

If not, is there a way we could play it in MS Media Player, but send it to our stereo anyways? 

Just curious. Your assistance is greatly appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Find the url for the stream, and enter it at:
Advanced: Open Stream

Whether it works or not depends on which codec they use, but it's worth a try to find out.


----------

